# found canary



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi guys,
I don't usually come in this section but wondered if you could help. My friend has just taken in a stray canary. He's gorgeous and soo friendl, but I was wondering if you could point me in the right direction for cheap bird cages and supplies.
Any help would be great  
Thanks !!


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

Used this site a few times Bird Cages and Bird Cage Accessories| Free P&P on orders £19+

Lloyd


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

thank you for your help :2thumb:


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

The fact you say he is friendly is ringing warning bells, as canaries usualy are not handleable birds at all, just scatty aviary birds. 2 more likely situations are that he is either sick or possably not a canary. (don't mean to insult your bird ID skills but I have had several people aproach me with "canaries" which have realy been lutino budgies!) do you have any pictures?


----------



## bridgey88 (Apr 19, 2009)

no worries i understand its best to check by friendly i dont mean handleable i just mean he doesnt fret when water changed etc, and he gets very excited about things, hes not skitty , but would fly waway if you actually approached him. if that makes sense ( sorry havent got any pic) hes gone to his new home now.
He was definitely a canary and a very vocal one too, but he is very happy in his new home now 
thanks everyone for your advice.


----------



## Tonyfletcher (Nov 5, 2012)

corvid2e1 said:


> The fact you say he is friendly is ringing warning bells, as canaries usualy are not handleable birds at all, just scatty aviary birds. 2 more likely situations are that he is either sick or possably not a canary. (don't mean to insult your bird ID skills but I have had several people aproach me with "canaries" which have realy been lutino budgies!) do you have any pictures?


 this is wrong canaries can be friendly and can be tames its more than not someone elses pet and a canay looks like a lution budgie if some one asked me if a canary was a budgie id ask them if they were blind


----------

